# Picture album of the doves and Glacier.



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

So are there any more ideas on what glacier is?

http://s48.photobucket.com/albums/f219/FurrDeFaux/Birds/


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Beautiful! I really love these pictures. Even the ones of the rabbits.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

I have a couple of birds with a feather style such as Glacier's. I always thought that their feathers were parted like that in the egg, and that is the way they grew.

Now...I did have one with a crown, but it was a little different. I love the name Glacier. Perfect fit.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Oh, my, some beautiful pictures here, for sure. I love the beautiful colors in those lovebirds. How neat that you get to see them in the wild. And the doves, wonderful, as are all of your pictures. What a finale to my long day. Now, to bed.
Daryl


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

She is just gorgeous.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

She'a a pigeon.....

who wants to be a Cockatoo........


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

When I was a kid, people called that a 'Cow Lick', and, many kids had them, too.


Lol...


Phil
l v


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

I have decided Glacier is a White Gimpel.


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

A truly gorgeous bird


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

LOVE the pictures.  Your captions are funny. Glacier is sure pretty, and that bunny is adorable.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

You sure have a lot of Lovebirds around!! I've only seen one in my area in the 33 years I've lived here!

Such lovely birds you have! 

AND, I too, love the bunnies!

Love, Hugs and Scritches to ALL

Shi


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*You may very well be correct*



philodice said:


> I have decided Glacier is a White Gimpel.


Gimpel I think is the same as Archangel and can be peak crested or I believe plain headed. These are clean legged German Toy breeds. I've never seen a white but could be just what it is. Starlings, Archangels, Suabians and Pheasant pigeons are all in this group. I've seen white flighted ones but never an all white.

Bill


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

philodice said:


> So are there any more ideas on what glacier is?


Is this Glacier? he's adorable, that's what!


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

That's Glacier.
For about a week or two he was not eating and making 'sick poops' just to scare me. I showed him, I put tea tree and silver in his water until the poops shaped up. Now that I got him his very own BIG apartment cage inside the dove aviary, and he has had a chance to settle into it, he has finally started eating like a pig and pooping like a champion.
It's funny to see him face first into his seed dish, tail up, grunting.
At first he wouldn't even eat more than a few seeds at a time. I thought he would starve. Glad that's over.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

philodice said:


> That's Glacier.
> For about a week or two he was not eating and making 'sick poops' just to scare me. I showed him, I put tea tree and silver in his water until the poops shaped up. Now that I got him his very own BIG apartment cage inside the dove aviary, and he has had a chance to settle into it, he has finally started eating like a pig and pooping like a champion.
> It's funny to see him face first into his seed dish, tail up, grunting.
> At first he wouldn't even eat more than a few seeds at a time. I thought he would starve. Glad that's over.


Beautiful birds & bunnies!
Glacier is a perfect name. And his apartment is neat - clever idea.
Glad he's feeling better - what a sweetie!


----------



## momo007 (Jul 21, 2008)

So adorable!


----------

